
Why you should not refactor your code - techmarket32
http://lattix.com/blog/2016/06/21/reasons-not-refactor-your-code
======
emeraldd
> Do not waste time refactoring your code when you do not have the proper
> tests in place to make sure the code you are refactoring is still working
> correctly.

In most of the code bases that I've worked (Lot's of legacy monstrosities),
it's almost impossible to test the existing code unless that code get's
refactored.

>If a Java backend is working fine, don’t jump to node.js unless you know that
event handling is necessary for your application.

That's not refactoring, that's rebuilding the application or at least some
large part of it.

> The primary purpose for changing an application is to satisfy new user
> requirements or usage conditions. So as long as the user of the application
> is content with the operation of the application there is less of a need to
> refactor the code.

This one I mostly agree with. The exception being when there are known
deficiencies that are going to bite you down the road. It's easier to fix
those kinds of problems without upstream pressure to push out a feature.

